# Why am I not showing sex yet?



## getnasty (Apr 10, 2012)

I put a post up in the breeding section, but it was primarily to show novice growers out there, like myself, an easy way of identifying sex in your plants.


After looking at this particular article, and about 40 dozen other's over the last 2 weeks, I'm pretty sure neither of my bigger plants are showing sex yet! D: D: I'm almost 8 weeks into veg! 57 days! They should be showing sex already!  What gives?


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2012)

When I run up against stubborn plants I will usually flip them for a cpl days to get them to show. 8 weeks is a long time with no sex shown. Jmo


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2012)

Wait pilgrem yuall sayin your still vegin and wonderin why they aint showin sex? Maybe Im the one broken partner but I thought plants only be to showin ther genitilia after yual do the flip to 12 12. I dont know hows to tell them part when they still all in veg maybe real good pros here can reckon just never to heres it before. Hope yual get educated in yur needs as I be interested in the answer yual get too. Luck trail walkin pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

Flip them asap.

I have been through this recently although not quite that long, just another reason i will be going back to running clones.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Wait pilgrem yuall sayin your still vegin and wonderin why they aint showin sex? Maybe Im the one broken partner but I thought plants only be to showin ther genitilia after yual do the flip to 12 12. I dont know hows to tell them part when they still all in veg maybe real good pros here can reckon just never to heres it before. Hope yual get educated in yur needs as I be interested in the answer yual get too. Luck trail walkin pilgrem.
> 
> BWD



Alot of plants will show in 5-6 weeks of veg, but alot will take longer, but they will show in veg.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Alot of plants will show in 5-6 weeks of veg, but alot will take longer, but they will show in veg.


 
Please dman do tell how or what to be lookin fur in the veg state friend be interested to knows what to be lookin for fur sure makin the gettin rid of the males lot soon rather then wastin wooden nickels on raisen them.

BWD


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 10, 2012)

Some will show pre-flowers BWD before the dark cycle is induced. Others need a little bump of 12/12. 8 weeks of veg you should have some monsters  on your hands. Hope they are tied down well.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've always had to flip my plants to get them to show sex, or maybe i'm just getting anxious and flipping them a bit too soon.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> I've always had to flip my plants to get them to show sex, or maybe i'm just getting anxious and flipping them a bit too soon.


 
Yup be the only ways I ever donr. Flip 12 12 then few week later either male or female never known this before thanks dman will look to what you speak in time for next grow.

BWD


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2012)

I think i am going to go plop in some seeds...i miss the suspense.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not just take a cut in a glass of water and put THAT in 12/12?

No need to stress the whole plant.

Wet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 10, 2012)

Here ya go BWD, take a look at these pictures. The white lines that I did a poor job of drawing is the pistel hairs that come out of the female calyxes.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 10, 2012)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Why not just take a cut in a glass of water and put THAT in 12/12?
> 
> No need to stress the whole plant.
> 
> Wet


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Here ya go BWD, take a look at these pictures. The white lines that I did a poor job of drawing is the pistel hairs that come out of the female calyxes.


 
Much thanks my friend but these things I see!!! But only after I flip to 12 12! I do not never see these things like balls and white hairs till the flip ever never before. No disrespect just confused guess?

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2012)

Girls need daddy night good night friends

BWD


----------



## getnasty (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't take a cut and put it in 12/12. I'm running 1 room.  And thanks for the advice guys. Nouvelle, they aren't tied down at all.  Probably not a smart idear. But I'm only going to have 2 big plants and perhaps 2-3 small clones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2012)

You have alternating nodes, they are sexually mature.  I say flip them.  I have had strains that did not show until I put them in 12/12.  At 8 weeks, it should not take them much time at all to start popping out those hairs or balls.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll be flipping them when we get the HPS. That does bring up another point though! I'm currently using a 400W MH. I'm upgrading for flowering to a 600W air-cooled HPS. We won't have that light until the 18th eat the earliest, so 1 week from today. Is it a bad idea to flip them over to 12/12 using the 400W MH, and then in 1 week, put the new light in there while the lights are supposed to be on? Would this have a bad impact on the flowering process?


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> I'll be flipping them when we get the HPS. That does bring up another point though! I'm currently using a 400W MH. I'm upgrading for flowering to a 600W air-cooled HPS. We won't have that light until the 18th eat the earliest, so 1 week from today. Is it a bad idea to flip them over to 12/12 using the 400W MH, and then in 1 week, put the new light in there while the lights are supposed to be on? Would this have a bad impact on the flowering process?



won't hurt a thing.. 'nasty
bwd.. I'm presently sexing some plants, on their 8th week from seed. I'll see how my camera skills are, and try to get some decent pic's of their 'pre-flowers'.  Pre-flowers will generally show you their sexual identity somewhere between 6-10 weeks, under a veg friendly light cycle. Usually at the 4th or 5th node "IME"


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2012)

:confused2:...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2012)

:ciao:

heres what I used when first started growing...Right here on our site

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565


take care and be safe


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> great pics Hick, imma thinkin' pic 3 might be showing female too - looks like a fem calyx now, unless it raises up on a stalk . . .


agreed.. the reason thinking 'possible' male, is the almost 'petal' like appearance at the top of the flower on that one. 
I believe I have 9 of 14 confirmed females so far..


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 12, 2012)

i too am of the same school of thought as BWD---never knew---or even considered sexing till the lights were flipped to a 12/12---so you all are saying some strains will reveal sex while still vegging on a 24 hr light---AMAZING---thanks for the info---gonna keep my eye out next time i run beans---thanks


:48:


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i too am of the same school of thought as BWD---never knew---or even considered sexing till the lights were flipped to a 12/12---so you all are saying some strains will reveal sex while still vegging on a 24 hr light---AMAZING---thanks for the info---gonna keep my eye out next time i run beans---thanks
> 
> 
> :48:



Os.. while I "always" run indoor cuts 24/0, ... when 'from seed', .. and 'going OD'.. I prefer a dark period. These have been on 18/6 from germination. "IMO/E" it improves fem' ratos and prevents spring flowering when placed out early in Mum nature  
   I do recommend using 'caution' when relying only on preflowers for sex, IME, they can be deceptive. I've found it smart, to 'give 'em another few days'.. if there is ANY doubt in what you're seeing


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 12, 2012)

This here thread learned me new things thanks to all who added there knowledge to this here fireside much abliged.

BWD


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 12, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i too am of the same school of thought as BWD---never knew---or even considered sexing till the lights were flipped to a 12/12---so you all are saying some strains will reveal sex while still vegging on a 24 hr light---AMAZING---thanks for the info---gonna keep my eye out next time i run beans---thanks
> 
> 
> :48:


I had 4 kushes show sex on 24 hr. lites this past grow..it happens  Not sure how, but it does :icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 12, 2012)

Im quite happy the 50 50 what can I do likes it simple.

Thanks gain bein friend.

BWD


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 12, 2012)

Real nice pics Hick -- all I want to say is they will sex -- and when you see a male you will know it right then. The girls put out little hairs to begin the flowers. They are sometimes hard to see, but some well developing balls just jump out at ya -- It takes a while for the balls to get mature, so it isn't a panic event. You can pull them or leave them because there will be no doubt. JMO

Peace


----------

